# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Multiple nightmares every night

## crazydreams

Hello,

I come around to this forum about once a year; as I enter another nightmare insanity.
Last year was probably worse, but it's just starting again. I had totally forgotten about this.

It starts off with an "innocent" nightmare... Then, the next day, it was two... Then I take a nap and have the most insane nightmare of the year (I'll spare you the details, but I couldn't make that stuff up while awake). 
then I have three nightmares. about there, I realize: "oh shit shit shit, I remember: this happened to me last year... and the year before that... Oh noo!"

Now it's averaging 3-4 nightmares (or sometimes just a dream, but completely insane stuff. Really insane stuff.). And it's getting worse and worse. Pretty soon, I'll be waking up in the middle of the night, completely paralyzed with fear.
It's starting to affect my day life, as I feel like I haven't slept at all.

I don't know what to do, and now that I've realized I'm in one of those cycles, I will be going to bed tonight, dreading what's going to happen.. Thinking happy thoughts, trying to induce a nice dream... Doesn't help.

----------


## KushyBear

Hello, well since you know that you are having these nightmares, can you do a RC and become lucid, then just run away? Or just change the dream by spinning?

----------


## crazydreams

Well, then I just wake up. 
Sometimes, it's so early that I just decide to try and fall back asleep. but I continue the same dream/nightmare. Usually takes a real switch, but ends up in another nightmare. 

One silly example: 
there's a lion in my house. I'm running around trying to escape it; trying to lock myself in the kitchen: 
he's banging on the door, and I can't keep him out. It's a real fight to keep the door shut. Then I decide it's time to fight, so I grab a huge kitchen knife and start looking for him.. Just as we meet face to face, and I MUST kill it. Then I was too scared, and "decided" it's time to wake up... 
As I go back to sleep, it continues right where I left off: I have this huge kitchen knife in my hand, looking for that lion. Can't find him, so I'm walking around cautiously.... Very scared... The doorbell rings... "Shit, I don't have time for this right now!". I open up anyway (after hiding the huge knife), and there's a looooong limo (overexagerated size), and some people that really give me chills. Before they can say anything, I say: "you got the wrong place. Get out of here." - But there, the lion problem is fading; and another nightmare is starting. Even weirder one...

----------


## crazydreams

Another recent one, unrelated... 
quick summary:
Big clouds are approaching (quite fast). I've never seen so black clouds. Then hail and rain... 
Then, lightning and thunder. But I've never seen so much lightning: picture the whole sky filled with lightning. 
The amount of lightning increases quickly.. Not hitting the ground, but slowly filling the entire atmosphere. So much lightning that it's brighter than daylight in the end. There's so much electricity in the air... I can feel the static... But it still gets more intense... In the end, there's so much electricity, that I'm just floating in my living room, electrocuted. End of the world type of thing.
I couldn't make that up while awake.

----------


## KushyBear

Hmm, well I'm not sure how else I can help you other than to advise to become lucid each time and just fly away. =/

----------


## crazydreams

If only it was that easy...! 
I'm getting pockets under my eyes. I'm dizzy all day, because I can't get good sleep. I'll even have a nightmare if I fall asleep very shortly on the bus ride home from work. Afraid I'll wake up screaming in the bus one day..! lol. Seriously though... :s

----------

